# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  дело в клавиатуре?

## Олльга

Здравствуйте! В компьютерах совершенно ничего не смыслю. Совсем. Поэтому прошу помощи.

Комп старый, на нём ещё аж windows98. Вдруг при включении выдает черный экран, где написано:
1. Normal
2. Logged (\Bootlog.txt)
3. Save Mode (F5)
4. Safe Mode with network support
5. Step-by-step confirmation
6. Command prompt only
7. Safe Mode Command prompt only

Enter choice 3
Warning: Windows did not finish loading on the previous attempt/ Choose safe mode to start Windows with a minimal set of drivers.

При попытках что-либо выбрать, пишет либо: теперь питание компа можно отключить, либо какую-то абракадабру с единственно разбираемым VKD, либо: C:\>

проблема в клавиатуре? пробовала ставить другую, все то же. Что делать? Спасибо

----------


## Cheechako

> ...В компьютерах совершенно ничего не смыслю....пробовала ставить другую, все то же. Что делать?


Обратиться к специалисту ;)
Из простых причин - проблемы с настройкой BIOS, файлом system.ini... Неисправность клавиатуры должен бы "видеть" BIOS (если там не выключен останов по оной ошибке); обычно, если при включении компьютера на клавиатуре "лампочки" мигают, то клавиатура исправна.
В какой-то степени работоспособность можно проверить, понажимав на кнопки в DOS-prompt'е (после появления того самого C:\> - должны отображаться буквы/цифры, в зависимости от настройки могут быть русские/английские/более-менее абстрактные символы (главное, чтобы разные для разных клавиш). Дополнительно возможны проблемы с системой/"железом", но говорить об этом по таким симптомам - гадать на кофейной гуще :(

----------


## Dezire

> Комп старый, на нём ещё аж windows98.


а что так? поставьте операционку поновее))

----------


## Lopaw

С биосом проблемы вероятно

----------

